Are there any good tools for non-technical people to build a mobile-app? - coffeebro
======
stephenr
Sure, they're called developers who turn your idea into a software product.

I'm all for encouraging people to learn how to program etc, but "how can I do
X without learning how the professionals do X" is getting kinda old.

------
ams6110
The answer to your question is very likely no, but you offer no details so
it's hard to say.

What is it that you do for a living, coffeebro? Do any tools exist that allow
someone to do what you do, without any knowledge or experience beforehand?

------
throwaway_ghj
An IDE. The same as the technical people use.

(In what world can "non-technical people" build any kind of app?)

~~~
coffeebro
I meant any good "app-builders" out there. I found a bunch of products that
are for social profiles or content (like dwnld.me) but nothing that is more
integrated with unique mobile functionalities.

